#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  2007 元月新措施上路

## 狼王白牙

各位獸友2007年新年快樂, 有部份新措施宣布如下:


*[*]討論區程式版本升級 2.0.21 --> 2.0.22*


[spacer=6]  :Arrow:   新增頭像目錄檢查等多項安全修正。



*[*]論壇即日起改為半封閉會員制*


狼之樂園長期以來受到 Google, 百度, Yahoo, MSN, 以及大陸美國方面之搜尋引擎引索
收錄資料, 頻率上可以用*轟炸*來形容 (今天發文明天Google可找到), 
導致主機及資料庫無法負荷, 越來越多獸友反映晚間連線速度變慢.
除此之外, 發現部分網站未告知即使用框頁(iframe)的方式盜用版友所發表內容

為了主機資源留給本站會員，即日起除了不定時開啟公開版面讓搜尋引擎收錄, 
方便尚未加入樂園的獸友發現我們,其餘時間, 論壇各版面必須以*註冊帳號*登入
才可以觀看內容。


*[*]附加檔案取消夾線上播放多媒體類型的檔案*


狼之樂園之前允許會員在附加檔案夾帶*wma*, *mp3*, *rm* 等音樂檔案, 
但是近來發現遭到其他網站大量盜連, 嚴重影響論壇開啟速度, 現在起相關檔案
一率請會員自行放置於外部網站空間, 並請利用 *MP3 BBCode 語法* ,
影片類則請利用 *Google Video* , *Youtube* 等網站
分享給眾獸友, 已夾帶上述類型檔案的會員請盡速備份, 
預計一個月後清除系統內大約130MB左右的附加音樂檔及影片檔, 時間不另宣布。


*[*]新增主題類型標籤功能*


[spacer=6]  :Arrow:   各版面的主題類型可以獨立設定。

[spacer=12]

[spacer=6]  :Arrow:   如果點選分類標籤，可以自動把類別歸類後顯示喔：

[spacer=12]

[spacer=6]  :Arrow:   請大家發表文章(帖子)時，選擇適當分類以方便獸友們尋找資料

[spacer=12]

主題還沒有被分類到的獸友，為節約您的時間，可靜待版主分類，或把自己的主題分類後，

傳送*短訊息*給我，若認為目前分類有任何錯誤之處或任何建議也請傳送短訊息。

範例如下：




> 文學創作特區
> 
> 小說:
> 
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=15972
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=15964
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=16067
> 
> 詩詞:
> ...

----------

